# cohiba siglo I



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow is this a potent little stick or what, hard to describe what I was tasting -nice though and a lot of it  Starting to get a little "lightheaded" - ( I now know how a cat feels after playing with the catnip ball)  Had to re light a couple of times as I was gooing slow with it, only bad thing about it was that it was over too soon. 

I think I mighta had my first cigar buzz, or 1 sam adams light beer really kicked my candy azz. :w 

joe


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Your first buzz and certainly not your last! Try one of those puppies first thing in the morning.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

If I had one in the morning I wouldnt be able to leave the couch!

What other cigars have a good buzz factor???

joe


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

For another tres petit corona "buzzer" try the San Cristobal El Principe and the Bolivar Corona Junior.


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Damn I must be smoking way to many cigars :w I like a PSD4 in the am with some Espersso


----------



## TheBeast (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll agree with the San Cris El Prince...my favorite tres petite...hands down. A big smoke in a little package for sure.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Mmm! Love that Siglo I.
Perfect when I want a Cohiba but don't have the time to smoke a whole one!!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Knocked me on my *ss! Was too good for words.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Just smoked my first one of these a couple days ago. Iv'e smoked all the other Siglo sizes. I always passed on trying these because of their small size and higher price than other same size cigars. Big mistake on my part! This is a very nice cigar with loads of cedar and spice. Very full bodied also.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Although I don't consider myself to be a cigar wimp, that El Principe first thing in the morning grabbed me by the gonads till I cried out for mercy! Great cigar!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Lamar, that scene just makes me want to poke my minds' eye out!!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Love the El Principe, actually just ordered a box yesterday. They are a but kicker. I also enjoyed the Siglo I, the best Cohiba that I have tasted. I don't think the Cohiba taste is all that. I haven't tried the Boli Coronas Jr or the RASCC(which is also supposed to be really good). I like the Parti Short. That is one of my favs to smoke. Mini PSD4 IMHO. 

Yeah love a good cigar buzz.

u


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Coppertop if your looking for some other strong small smokes, check out the LeHoyo line from H.D.M. The DuRoi (5 1/2X42) is awsome. Not just strong but very complex also. As far as Cohibas go, the blends unfortunately are very inconsistant. The Sig.1 is a good smoke and strong, great for a quickie. However the taste is the same pretty much throughout. The Cor.Especial is similar in taste, strength to the Sig.1, but more complex. A good robusto or Esplendidos when they are on, will blow you away. I've had a lot of them that were very unimpressive also. I also like the El Principe for a quickie. The SanCris. LaPunta is a great cigar also. (belicoso). Very different taste and aroma than most Cubans. :w


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fredster thanks for the heads up on the HdM LeHoyo line. Checked them out and they're not too badly priced, but I don't have the spare cash right now. But I will pull the trigger on a box when I get the cash. Thanks.

As for the Cohiba line. I have smoked a Siglo I, Esplendido and took a few pulls off a CoRo. The Esplendido was good, but NOT worth the money IMHO. But as you say Cohiba line is inconsistent. The CoRo I tried tasted like a Don ASA, but the Siglo I was really good. So, I think I will be spending my money on more consistent lines of cigars.

u


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Coppertop, I don't blame you, but if I only smoked the Cubans I haven't had bad experiences with, the list would be very short! A few years ago they were all inconsistant. For some reason, Cohibas still have some blend issues, even though the construction has been good. I smoked a CO RO the other night from a 3 pack (so don't know date or factory) unbelievably good! I smoke a lot of SerieD#4's ,and honestly would take that Co Ro over them anyday if they were priced the same. P.M. sent.  
Fred.


----------



## FreeFly (May 25, 2004)

Try the Bolivar Petit Coronas for a cigar buzz. Preferably with min. 3 years on its back... That's one big mouthful!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fredster,

Yeah the list of "BAD" cubans that I have smoked is VERY VERY short. And surprisingly enough it only has one Cohiba on it. I would really like to get my hands on a good Cohiba. But fivers are to much and I would rather trade for one then buy one. Yes I read your PM before this, I replied back to you but I am going to send another. 

Mike


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow.....look at some of the names in this thread. Definately a ton of great input here, and the fact that MrC is always in the corner because he gets sick off nicotine. :tg

On a more serious note, I fired up a Siglo I from '05 compliments of Joed. Not alot I can say about this stick that wasnt already stated. A great cigar IMO. Rather complex for its smaller size. Still keeps alot of the characteristics of it larger brothers in this same line. I would love to see this cigar with 5 or even 10 years on it. It would make for one stellar smoke. This is a little more pricey, but if they are all this consistent, well worth the investment.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

These are indeed very good. The 1994 Sig Is are my "go-to" small smoke. Fantastic and complex little firecrackers, especially with 10+ years of box age.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> These are indeed very good. The *1994 Sig Is* are my "go-to" small smoke. Fantastic and complex little firecrackers, especially with 10+ years of box age.


Show Off :tg

I have not had the Sig I, but I like the Sig IIs quite a bit. I REALLY like the first half of them, but then sometimes they get a bit harsh near the end (these are fresh, BTW). I have not got the Is before before I was afraid the harshness might also be there but sooner.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Show Off :tg
> 
> I have not had the Sig I, but I like the Sig IIs quite a bit. I REALLY like the first half of them, but then sometimes they get a bit harsh near the end (these are fresh, BTW). I have not got the Is before before I was afraid the harshness might also be there but sooner.


This was waht I have noticed in some of the smaller RG cigars, not the case on this one. It seemed to hold a good solid consistency all the way through. It wasnt overly spicey or harsh, but good flavor the whole way. I cannot compare it to the II, but when I can, I will throw in some more thoughts.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> These are indeed very good. The 1994 Sig Is are my "go-to" small smoke. Fantastic and complex little firecrackers, especially with 10+ years of box age.


 Mine will be ten years old next year. They are very tasty.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I used to love my Cohiba Siglo I's, I enjoyed smoking them fairly fresh (about 6months prior to the date on the box). They were the prize of my collection.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> These are indeed very good. The 1994 Sig Is are my "go-to" small smoke. Fantastic and complex little firecrackers, especially with 10+ years of box age.


I was gifted one of the Siglo I's from the early 90's complimnets of Mike the ******* Banker. Very hard to compare these two. They had the Cohiba taste in common, but that was about it. Was the blend changed during this period?

The cigar was very, very good. Amazing little smoke. Definately an eye opener.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I was gifted one of the Siglo I's from the early 90's compliments of Mike the ******* Banker. Very hard to compare these two. They had the Cohiba taste in common, but that was about it. Was the blend changed during this period?
> 
> The cigar was very, very good. Amazing little smoke. Definitely an eye opener.


Not sure I fully appreciate the "******* banker" comment...LOL! Spent my entire life in Chicago (with stints in NYC and downstate ILL for school)...that said, glad you enjoyed it. Yes, there seems to have been a blend change in all Cohibas circa 1995. My 1997 batches taste very different from my boxes from 1995 and earlier.

Oh yeah - no longer an investment banker either...moved on to bigger and better things (that's a legacy screen name from about 7 or 8 years ago, LOL!)


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Not sure I fully appreciate the "******* banker" comment...LOL! Spent my entire life in Chicago (with stints in NYC and downstate ILL for school)...that said, glad you enjoyed it. Yes, there seems to have been a blend change in all Cohibas circa 1995. My 1997 batches taste very different from my boxes from 1995 and earlier.
> 
> Oh yeah - no longer an investment banker either...moved on to bigger and better things (that's a legacy screen name from about 7 or 8 years ago, LOL!)


******* Banker it is!!!!!:tu

I remember reading about a blend change, but I wasnt sure if it was across all marcas of Cohiba. It is very interesting how they can keep the Cohiba profile, but change the nuances. Like I stated, a very good cigar, possibly closer to great. The way this little guy kept my attention was really impressive. Thanks again Mike for your generosity.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Yes, there seems to have been a blend change in all Cohibas circa 1995. My 1997 batches taste very different from my boxes from 1995 and earlier.


Other than the initial release, those 97's seem to be the pick of the litter, that was an excellent year all-around for Cohiba! :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

raisin said:


> Other than the initial release, those 97's seem to be the pick of the litter, that was an excellent year all-around for Cohiba! :ss


Agreed. The 1997s are slightly "different" from the 1995s, but are fantastic in their own right. That's why I stocked-up on four or five boxes of the '97 Esplendidos a few years back...


----------

